# Viva Yorkshire, Cool Britannia



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


Thank you so much


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley garden centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Indian Gujjarraatti Bharuchi, zakaria masjid, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wakefield cathedral church


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wakefield city town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wakefield city centre church


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Crigglestone
West Bretton
Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always


Thank you very much


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always


Thank you very much


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Halifax, Calderdale


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Struggler said:


> Thank you very much


Welcome


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Desi Indian Gujjarraattii chai cafe, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley parish church is over 500 years old and the past native Englander local community have been worshipping on the same site for over 1100 years.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hanging Heaton, Batley/Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate, Batley
































Batley Carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley




















Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Grange road, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Joseph priestley statue, market place, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Friends of our family Mr Richard Gibson and his sons farms and nearby farms. Nr Bailiff bridge, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Haigh, Wooley edge, Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Near flockton, Denby dale, Barnsley and Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dalton, Heaton, Mirfield, Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Newmillerdam nature, country park, Nr Sandal, Crigglestone, Kettlethorpe, Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from York


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Looking good


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Church










Masjid











Taylor street, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

West Bretton church, west bretton, nr Yorkshire sculpture park, Wakefield










































West Bretton, Wakefield. Nr Denbydale and Barnsley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Pugneys water park, nr kettlethorpe, Sandal and Osset, Wakefield


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Bulldogs rugby ground, mount pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Hightown, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Hightown, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Huddersfield. Nr Kirkheaton, Emley, Barnsley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Mirfield, nr Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Middlestown, Nr, National mining museum, Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Middlestown, Wakefield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Upper Denby, Nr Huddersfield, Barnsley and Sheffield


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Spinny hill park road, Highfields, Leicester


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Green lane road, nr Highfields, Leicester


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hanging Heaton, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

View Towards Dewsbury and Huddersfield. Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Gomersal, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Bradford


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Park croft, woodsome estate, mount pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Old Dewbury college Library, Halifax road, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Old Dewsbury college Library, Halifax road, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Frederick Walker gardens, taylor street, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Mill road, Batley carr, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Sikh temple, Beeston, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre church, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre, Dewsbury town hall, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Clifton, Brighouse


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury moor, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

St Peter's Church, Nr Birstall town centre, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Is this where Austin Powers was born?

Edit: this does not meant to be offensive, I know nothing about England except for some of its history.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Indian Masjid, Batley carr, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury train station,
Dewsbury












Dewsbury train station pub,
Dewsbury












Dewsbury Baptist church,
Dewsbury town centre
Dewsbury












Staincliffe church, Staincliffe,
Batley












Indian Masjid, Mount pleasant,
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre church,
Dewsbury












Indian Masjid, mount pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Halifax road church, Dewsbury moor,
Dewsbury










































































































































































































Blakeridge mills apartments, nr Batley town centre, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Staincliffe church, Staincliffe,
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Indian community centre, Taylor street,
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury Town centre, 
Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury Town hall


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury Town hall, 
Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Blakeridge mills, nr Batley town centre,
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre,
Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Old Dewsbury college, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Old Dewsbury college, 
Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hyrstlands park, Hyrstlands road,
Batley carr, Mount pleasant,
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hyrstlands park, Hyrstlands road, Batley carr, Mount pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate












Birstall












Dewsbury town hall, Dewsbury town centre, Dewsbury












Heckmondwike


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre









New ink mills studio apartments, 
Nr Talbot street, Taylor street, Batley











Purlwell Church, Taylor street, Mount pleasant, nr Batley Bulldogs rugby ground






















Hartshead village, nr Cleckheaton and Roberttown and Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Roberttown, nr Cleckheaton, Hartshead and Mirfield and Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hightown, Cleckheaton






















Mirfield, nr Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Huddersfield. nr Deighton, Huddersfield


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a nice thread!


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Mirfield, Nr Huddersfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Huddersfield and Mirfield


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hightown, Cleckheaton. View towards Huddersfield and the Pennines


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Heckmondwike town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Irish Democratic League Club











West End Pub, 

Batley town centre












Indian masjid, Mount pleasant 












The Parish church of saint James
Heckmondwike












View towards Hanging Heaton,

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Cleckheaton, nr Bailiff Bridge


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Mount pleasant and Batley town centre












Mount pleasant cricket ground and rugby ground
































Batley Bulldogs and Mount Cricket grounds, Mount Pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hightown, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Staincliffe Dewsbury Hospital, Staincliffe Batley/Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Tesco, nr, Brighouse town centre, Brighouse


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brighouse , nr Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Mount pleasant, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brumhill terrace, Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Saville town, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hartley street, Dewsbury, nr Mill road, Batley carr


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Fieldhead estate, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hartshead, nr Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Soothill, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Scholes, nr Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hightown, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Oakwell Hall and Country Park, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Saville Town Church, Saville town, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Halifax


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Halifax


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Halifax


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Zakaria Masjid, Indian, Gujaratti, Bharuchi masjid
Saville town, Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

St Luke's Church, Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Huddersfield






















HMP Prison, Flockton, Midgley, Wakefield






















Flockton, Midgley, Wakefield


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley Carr estate


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

JD gyms, old Frontier and Batley Variety Nightclub, nr Taylor street and Batley carr, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Zucchinis Ristorante Italiano Restaurant, nr Taylor street and Batley Carr, Batley






















White Lee, Birstall, Batley












Wilton estate, Birstall, Batley












Brighouse, nr Cleckheaton, Huddersfield and Halifax


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brighouse, nr Cleckheaton, Huddersfield and Halifax


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Bosnian masjid


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley, West Yorkshire


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre, Batley
































Cleckheaton


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Trinity church


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr, Batley












Gomersal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Hanging Heaton, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley carr estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Batley town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Birstall, Batley, LS27 shopping and leisure complex, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Heckmondwike town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Carlinghow estate, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brighouse town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Soothill, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Liversedge


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

whiteleys Garden centre, Hartshead


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brighouse town centre










Leeds city centre































Brighouse town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Brighouse town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Howden clough estate, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Fieldhead estate, Birstall, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Kirkgate market


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Kirkgate market car park, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Granary Wharf, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wetherspoon Pub, Headingley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

The original oak Pub, Headingley, nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds urban village, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Holbeck, nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

The Library Pub, Hyde park, nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

O'Neills Pub, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

City Square, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Pubs and Bars in Headingley,
nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

New York road, nr Halton and Seacroft, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Walkabout Pub


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Wetherspoon Pub


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Revolution Pub


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

02 Academy Nightclub
Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

The Dry Salters Pub, nr Cottingley, Beeston and Elland road stadium


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Kirkgate market, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Kirkgate market, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Headingley, Nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Woodhouse Lane car park, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley mill shopping village,
Nr Batley town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Yorkshire


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Yorkshire


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Headingley, Nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

White rose shopping centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds train station


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Castle fine art


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley park, Bradford road, Wilton estate, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Bradford road,
Nr Batley town centre, 
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Nr Bradford road
Rouse mill lane
Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Bradford road,
Batley mill shopping village, Batley


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Near horsforth,
Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Headingley, Nr Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

It’s a great city ! Thank you for the pics !

cheers , Steve


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Struggler said:


> View attachment 2765103


Amazing, still a phone box in the street???....Or it is for fun!!!!!


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Royal armouries, armours of Earths ancient Warriors


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds and York service station, M1 North


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Batley town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury town centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Dewsbury


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Cathedral Church, Leeds city centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

-


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

-


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more 
...but i cannot see some of your photos; examble those 2 posts above


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

■


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds/York Service station, M1 North


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds City centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds City centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Kirkstall, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds/York Service station, M1 North


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds City centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

Leeds City centre


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

White rose shopping centre, Nr Morley, Leeds


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Struggler (Mar 1, 2018)

.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------

